# Trains Magzine



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

There is a two great articles about two brothers that refurbish and lease trains.

Two of their engines were in the movie Unstoppable 



The second article is about two Steel Mills and the short line they own to service the two mills. 

JJ


----------



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks, JJ, for the heads-up. 

Bill


----------

